# Kodak Graphic No. O needs repair



## orlovphoto (Oct 18, 2011)

Found the oddest little camera I have ever seen so far live - it's got a graflex-type shutter with tension and shutter width settings but I think it's a bit jammed after lack of use for the past 80 years... Any good suggestions other than KEH or DAG on who might specialize in these types of shutters? I'd love to shoot this puppy - the lens is looking very good from what I can see so from this end...
Thanks.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Anton, have you tried Flutot's Camera Repair in Whittier CA?


----------



## orlovphoto (Oct 23, 2011)

No Sir, have not heard of them - you think they'd be up for the task? Local repair guys told me that everything seems OK in there except the shutter spring has lost it's tension.


----------



## Mitica100 (Oct 24, 2011)

orlovphoto said:


> No Sir, have not heard of them - you think they'd be up for the task? Local repair guys told me that everything seems OK in there except the shutter spring has lost it's tension.



Carol, the owner of this repair shop is a very knowledgeable lady and will do everything possible to fix the problematic shutter. She has worked on one of my Kodak shutters and when it was returned it was like new. Highly recommended!


----------



## orlovphoto (Nov 15, 2011)

nope... they had not clue about what to do with this baby.... getting sad, I want that thing to shoot!


----------



## compur (Nov 15, 2011)

Do you mean this camera?

If so, it used Kodak #0 roll film which is long gone.  Were you planning on actually shooting with film?


----------



## orlovphoto (Dec 12, 2011)

I understand they can be easily converted to 127 - the spool is exactly the same size, but I have not tried loading it yet as I can not for the life of me find a place that will take on the challenge of getting it repaired...


----------



## Proteus617 (Dec 13, 2011)

It just dawned on my that your Kodak is actually and early Graflex.  Now it makes sense why you would want to spend money on a Kodak repair. Start Googling around for Speed Graphic focal plane shutter repair or Speed Graphic curtain shutter repair.  Also, Graflex.org has a good message board.  Post some photos of the camera please!


----------



## compur (Dec 13, 2011)

You might try Ken Ruth at Bald Mountain. He says on his site that he enjoys a challenge. [SIZE=+1][/SIZE]He's located near Santa Cruz.*


*[SIZE=+1]*Link:
main1


*[/SIZE]


----------

